# NCAA Football: 2009 season



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well,the beginning of the 2009 NCAA football season has started with a "bang",so to say. :sure:

In a recent article from Yahoo Sports,Oregon RB LeGarrette Blount was suspended for the rest of the season.

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=txt25oregonblount&prov=st&type=lgns

The season-long suspension stems from Blount punching Boise State DE Byron Hout in the jaw at the conclusion of their season-opening game.

Since Blount is a senior,the suspension ends his playing days with the University of Oregon.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

First big upset of the season:

#20 BYU beats #3 Oklahoma 14-13.

Sooners QB Sam Bradford injured his right shoulder during the game,and his return is listed as uncertain at this time.

Here is a link from FOX Sports in regards to Bradford.

http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/story/10032000/Heisman-winner-Bradford's-return-uncertain


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For folks that are interested,here is a link to the homepage for the BCS,from FOX Sports.

http://www.bcsfootball.org/bcsfootball


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, I have to say, two things I am already tired of, is seeing the name Legarrette Blount and the stupid Kenny Chesney ESPN song. If I have to see the Chesney song another 150 times this year, I think I will go crazy!

I know most people do not watch all the College Football from Thursday (though I was at the NC State - S Carolina game so I missed at least a couple playings of Chesney) to Monday on Labor Day Weekend, but we do and I will be glad when they are done talking about the punch personally. Though, I think they probably could have suspended the guy for half the season. I guess he has had several run ins with teh team we did not know about though.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From AP and cnnsi.com:

USC Trojans senior tailback Stafon Johnson undergoes emergency throat surgery in Los Angeles following a freak weightlifting accident.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/football/ncaa/09/28/USC.Johnson.ap/index.html


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> From AP and cnnsi.com:
> 
> USC Trojans senior tailback Stafon Johnson undergoes emergency throat surgery in Los Angeles following a freak weightlifting accident.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/football/ncaa/09/28/USC.Johnson.ap/index.html


Heard about that last night, crazy stuff.:eek2:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Update from FOX Sports:

Oregon head coach Chip Kelly was recently quoted as saying that Blount "could be reinstated if he meets certain conditions".

http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/story/10158196/Coach-Oregon-could-reinstate-RB-Blount



Steve615 said:


> Well,the beginning of the 2009 NCAA football season has started with a "bang",so to say. :sure:
> 
> In a recent article from Yahoo Sports,Oregon RB LeGarrette Blount was suspended for the rest of the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Personally, I thought that the season long suspension was a little harsh on the guy in the first place. I know some will disagree, but he was provoked IMO by a guy who came to him and put his hands on Blount first. I think the guy who started it should have been hit for a game or two and they would have been better simply announcing that Blount was suspended indefinitely and they would reveiw it after say 4 or 6 games.

It deos seem like the guy is contrite and it seems like they have set some pretty tough conditions on his return that he may not be able to meet anyway,


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Don't forget the action on the Mtn the next 2 weeks is in glorious HD on 616-1 according to the EPG for us D* subs.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Lee L said:


> Personally, I thought that the season long suspension was a little harsh on the guy in the first place. I know some will disagree, but he was provoked IMO by a guy who came to him and put his hands on Blount first. I think the guy who started it should have been hit for a game or two and they would have been better simply announcing that Blount was suspended indefinitely and they would reveiw it after say 4 or 6 games.
> 
> It deos seem like the guy is contrite and it seems like they have set some pretty tough conditions on his return that he may not be able to meet anyway,


He's baaack.... link

In my opinion, Oregon has no integrity here. If you say he's gone for the season, then he should be gone. Typical U of O.

IMO, Blount wasn't contrite, he was just in a CYA mode and was probably coached on what to say. (reading off a script)

But I have to say, I'm a little biased.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From FOX Sports:

There will be a new No. 1 in the next rankings,after Alabama beat Florida 32-13 for the SEC title.

http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/gameTrax?gameId=200912050073


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> From FOX Sports:
> 
> There will be a new No. 1 in the next rankings,after Alabama beat Florida 32-13 for the SEC title.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/gameTrax?gameId=200912050073


That was a serious spanking right there.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

dave29 said:


> That was a serious spanking right there.


Quite painful indeed


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

And Nebraska's up 6-0 so far on Texas.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm rooting for Nebraska.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Texas 7, Nebraska 6, and Nebraska has a freshman QB in...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Bowl game schedule has been released.

http://www.bcsfootball.org/bcsfb/schedule

Alabama and Texas will play for the title on 1/7/10 in Pasadena,CA.

ABC will broadcast the game,beginning at 8PM ET.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looking at the list I think these are the best match ups and will result in real good games.

Texas/Alabama
TCU/Boise
Florida/Cincinnati
Missouri/Navy (I am from Missouri :lol Navy will not be a pushover.

Any more?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok, the Bosie TCU matchup is both genius and diabolical. Take that, mid-majors, we won't even give you a chance to beat a BCS conference team. I have a feeling this will com back to bit the BCS though. THere is sure to be lots of negative commentary from sportswriters about this and it is going to give the government intervention people somethign to point to.

Then again, the entire BCS was about 1/2 second from total collapse in the Texas Nebraska game, so it could be worse for them I guess. Good thing Nebraska had those two penalties on that drive or I doubt Texas would have been able to do it anyway.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Lee L said:


> Ok, the Bosie TCU match up is both genius and diabolical. Take that, mid-majors, we won't even give you a chance to beat a BCS conference team. I have a feeling this will com back to bit the BCS though. THere is sure to be lots of negative commentary from sportswriters about this and it is going to give the government intervention people somethign to point to.
> 
> Then again, the entire BCS was about 1/2 second from total collapse in the Texas Nebraska game, so it could be worse for them I guess. Good thing Nebraska had those two penalties on that drive or I doubt Texas would have been able to do it anyway.


You can bet the BSC people were stroking out near the end of the Texas/Nebraska game. The Boise/TCU game, I believe is the best match up in the bunch, regardless of all the politics involved. It will determine the best mid-major team if nothing else.

UPDATE: Here is an acticle about some legislation winding through Congress about the BCS. I want all the Fox News haters to know that this is an AP story. :lol:

http://www.foxnews.com/wires/2009Dec07/0,4670,FBCJimLitke120709,00.html


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

As long as people keep watching the games and the money keeps rolling in, nothing will change.

With the bowl system there are 32 winners. I remember a couple years back when Purdue beat Central Michigan. You would think they've won the SuperBowl. Coaches and schools are not going to get rid of a system when a mediocre team can end up a season as a "winner." 

I still watch the Jan 1st bowls but I can't remember the last time I watched a "Championship" game. What a bunch of you know what.

Playoffs now!!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Per Cincy Coach Brian Kelly's Twitter:



> Just informed our team that Notre Dame has contacted me and I will listen to what they have to say. about 5 hours ago from web


No real surprise there, IMO.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Per Cincy Coach Brian Kelly's Twitter:
> 
> No real surprise there, IMO.


He'll be gone.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From FOX Sports:

The five finalists for the Heisman Trophy have been announced.

http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/story/10489804/Gerhart,-McCoy-among-five-Heisman-finalists


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steve615 said:


> From FOX Sports:
> 
> The five finalists for the Heisman Trophy have been announced.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/story/10489804/Gerhart,-McCoy-among-five-Heisman-finalists


If there is any justice Suh will win it. That kid is a monster.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From FOX Sports:

Alabama's sophomore RB Mark Ingram wins the Heisman Trophy.

http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/story/10514878/Alabama's-Ingram-wins-Heisman-Trophy


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations to Mark Ingram and the rest of the team and coaches who helped him along the way. Roll Tide!!! Now let's go finish this season in style.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> From FOX Sports:
> 
> Alabama's sophomore RB Mark Ingram wins the Heisman Trophy.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/story/10514878/Alabama's-Ingram-wins-Heisman-Trophy


After Tebow's, last game, I figured it was a lock for Ingram.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Multiple media outlets have recently reported that Florida Gators head coach Urban Meyer is stepping down from his position at the university due to health issues.

Here is a link from Yahoo Sports:

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/blog/dr_saturday/post/-Health-issues-force-Urban-Meyer-out-at-Florida?urn=ncaaf,210858

NOTE: Before anyone chimes in with the "old news" line,I know this news has been posted in a new thread,but I feel it deserves to be mentioned in this thread,since it is related to this thread.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Sike!


----------

